# Oil cooler for mk1



## jem144 (Dec 22, 2009)

Can somebody please give me an idea on what aftermarket oil coolers will work on my 1984 Mk1 GTI? A lot of guys said that the oil cooler fitted on Euro Mk1 have issues on oil/water mixing. So, I will definitely need your suggestions or recommendations on what set up to put on for an external oil cooler. Thanks.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

get a sandwichplate and a Setrab oil cooler. place it on top of the crashbar og somewhere theres airflow.


----------



## jem144 (Dec 22, 2009)

*oil cooler*

okay...so, should I go for a water to oil or air to oil cooling for the oil? Any photos or a procedure where I can have a reference? Thanks.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

air to oil. Just use your imagination and find a place where there is airflow.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

The Euro oil cooler on the mkI Golf's is not the oil/water setup. It has a thermostat and fitting for the air/oil built into the oil filter flange. And that oil/water cooler, heats the oil better than it cools the oil. I actually have BOTH on my car at this time, oil warms up better in the colder months and stays around 90*C in the hotter months. 

Here is a Euro Oil cooler:Euro-oil-cooler-setup-complete


----------



## jem144 (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks, pal...


----------

